# Amplificador Valvular para Auriculares



## dllclock (Ene 29, 2010)

Quiero armar un amplificador valvular para utilizar con mi auricular, la idea seria armar algo como esto: enlace 1 o esto (salvando las distancias ) :enlace 2. Estimo que se podría hacer, y para ello les quería pedir si alguien tiene algún esquema como para intentar construirlo. La impedancia de salida seria para auriculares de 20-600ohms aproximadamente. 

Saludos y gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 1, 2010)

Si se podria... pero.... resulta que esos componentes ya no se consiguen!!... Te toca, por sustraccion de materia, entrar al mundo del estado solido (semiconductores). Salu2.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Muy interesante... Yo hace muchos años hice uno tambien, solo que no tengo camar para mostrarlo.

Bueno, por lo que puedo ver a simple vista, es un amplificador híbrido. Al no encontrar un adaptador de impedancia, la salida que va al auricular es de transistor como en todos. Sola mente una etapa pre es la que funciona a bulbo.

Te puedo dar un esquema sencillo, bueno no tan sencillo. Pero los componentes son mas comerciales, y obviamente no los "proyectados" para ese fin, pero igual cumplen funcion.

Me refiero sobre todo el transformador de impedancia, que es el dolor de cabeza de estos amplificadores.

El ampllificador al que me refiero, es un poco mas grande, por lo mismo de los transformadores, pero eso si, es enteramente de tubos, y es capaz de levantar unas bocinas de 4 pulgadas perfectamente, con mayor razon unos audífonos.

Cada tubo se va a encargar de un canal, dos tubos, dos canales, para que tu amplificador sea estereofonico.

Pero para eso, necesitas encontrar tubos de vacío, dos, que internamente tengan un triodo y un pentodo. Preferiblemente los que eran de amplificacion de video en television. Son de nueve patitas y son larguitos. Si puedes conseguirlos, que sean identicos repito, entonces me das los numeros para calcular los elementos pasivos.
Ho por cierto, que los numeros de estos no empiezen con un numero mayor a 15... 
Es decir, si es 21HB5, 21 es mayor a 15. Si veo seriedad y continuidad con tu interes, ya te explicare estos detalles.

Salu2!


----------



## dllclock (Feb 1, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Muy interesante... Yo hace muchos años hice uno tambien, solo que no tengo camar para mostrarlo.
> 
> Bueno, por lo que puedo ver a simple vista, es un amplificador híbrido. Al no encontrar un adaptador de impedancia, la salida que va al auricular es de transistor como en todos. Sola mente una etapa pre es la que funciona a bulbo.
> 
> ...



Hola, muchas gracias por la respuesta, ¿tienes algun modelo en paticular que me puedas recomendar?. Saludos y gracias


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

6jz8
6lr8
6lu8
6aw8
6eb8
6gn8
8hf8
6jv8
6kv8

Hay mas, pero tambien es tu parte investigar al respecto... Con esos te puedes dar cuenta cuales son las caracteristicas.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 1, 2010)

Gracias nuevamente, me voy a poner en campaña de buscar e investigar sobre estas valvulas, quiro aclararte que mis conocimientos de electronica son muy limitados, pero prefiero morir en el intento. Otra duda de puro ignorante, ¿la potencia que entregue este amplificador no sera mucha para mis auriculares? Los que tengo actualemente tienen una impedancia de 44 Ohms.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Probablemente si... pero una vez terminado se verifica la salida, y se puede poner un circuito con una resistencia para limitar la corriente, asi podras tener una salida de baja impedancia para parlantes y una de mas alta impedancia para auriculares. Eso no es un problema que quite el sueño.


----------



## ERAQUENO (Feb 1, 2010)

A falta de pan buenas son las tortas!! Si no tienes un transformador de audio cuando armes un ampli a valvulas de pocos watts, puedes usar un transformador de tensión, de esos chinos, 220 a 6 o 9 Volts. El lado de los 220 hacia la valvula y el otro lado a el parlante o auriculares. El sonido nos es malo en bajas frecuencias y se pone un poco, casi nada, sordo en las altas frecuencias. Se nota al ver la respuesta en un osciloscopio, pero el oido ni se entera. De acuerdo a la relación de transformación de tensión entre los 220 y 6 volts y la relación de transformacion de impedancias que es la raiz de la diferencia de estos estos terminos. Podemos usar esta clase de transformadores con muy pocas perdidas. 
Construí un Estereo con ECL86 y un par de transformadores de este tipo. A 10 Khz y plena salida con onda sinusoidal la distorción era menor que el <3% utilizando aproximadamente 12Db de realimentación negativa. Suerte y saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Te me adelantaste eraqueno, pero asi es... esa es la solucion economica y accesible.
En un amplificador mucho mas grande, utilice un transformador mas grande que los chinos, pero con esa relacion y mi respuesta es de los 20 hz a los 50 khz.
Como dices, tiene sus contras, pero es muy buena opcion en paises donde los amplificadores valvulares aun se consideran anticuados y nadie si quiera sabe ya construirlos.


----------



## ERAQUENO (Feb 1, 2010)

Me faltaron datos...
El transformador 220V a 6V 500 mA (miliAmperes)
La potencia máxima que soportan estos pequeños transformadores es de aproximadamente 5 Watts con una reproduccion mínima de frecuencia de alrrededor de 50 a 100 Hertz. Si la sección del nucleo es mayor que 4 centimetros cuadrados la frecuencia más baja a reproducir es menor que 50 Hertz. o sea mejora la respuesta en los tonos graves. La calidad en los agudos está determinada por las capacidades distribuidas entre los bobinados primario y secundario, aquí es donde hay que probar suerte, por así decirlo, pero nunca es mala.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias por los aportes, yo voy anotando, en unos minutos salgo a ver que puedi conseguir en mi ciudad, va a ser duro pero bueno, no pierdo nada con probar.Saludos


----------



## ERAQUENO (Feb 1, 2010)

Los amplificadores a Valvulas son Top en los paises más "modernos", hay que ver en la Web, es para no creerlo.
El cálculo de un TRANFORMADOR de AUDIO no es dificil. No hay mucha información en la Web, pero hay. Lo que no se encuentra es la TECNICA para construirlos.
La construcción a mano no es buena. Con una maquina es mejor. Con una Máquina de presición es lo ideal.
He construido decenas de transformadores a mano. Decenas de frustraciones también.
Encontré una solución (que hoy ya no ocupo) pero no es un mal dato: Calculaba el numero de espíras, sección de nucleo, entretejido de los bobinados, sección del alambre, longitud magnética, etc) y mandaba a bobinar SOLO el carrete y en otro lugar compraba el Nucleo. Porqué? porque quedaba mejor construido y además el fabricante NO SE ENTERABA de que yo necesitaba un TRANSFORMADOR de AUDIO, de otra manera me cobraba 10 veces más. Son pocos los que saben calcular y CONSTRUIR un transformador de este típo. Ahora tengo una Máquina.
El conocimiento es para compartirlo, así es que, ésta semana dejo las formulas de cómo calcularlo (para los que se interesen)Pero no puedo enseñar COMO construirlos. Saludos.


----------



## RORO (Feb 1, 2010)

este circuito esta en ebay podrias tomarlo como referencia para hacer tu ampli


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

> este circuito esta en ebay podrias tomarlo como referencia para hacer tu ampli



Ese es híbrido. Usa un BJT para hacer la polarización. Pierde la escencia de la valvula.



> Son pocos los que saben calcular y CONSTRUIR un transformador de este típo. Ahora tengo una Máquina.
> El conocimiento es para compartirlo, así es que, ésta semana dejo las formulas de cómo calcularlo (para los que se interesen)Pero no puedo enseñar COMO construirlos. Saludos.



Espero con con ansia. Tengo embobinadores buenos, lo que me falta es el calculo precisamente.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 1, 2010)

Estimados amigos, recien regreso de dar una breve recorrida, en una de las casas de electronica me pidieron los modelos y me dijeron que pregunte el miercoles o jueves que ellos tienen en el deposito muchas valvulas, jjajaja yo estaba pidiendo otros componentes y el vendedor solo de curioso me pregunto y¿y esas valvulas? miranda el papel con mis anotaciones, jajjaja, casi se le cae un lagrimos cuando le dije que andaba buscando algunas de las que estaban ahi.
Espero tener algo de suerte. Saludos

Actualizo con algunas que puedo conseguir

Me sirven estas?:
6cg8 Data Sheet
6BN8 Data Sheet, mm esta creo que no, pero sacame de la duda.
12au6 Data Sheet
6cl6 Data Sheet



RORO dijo:


> este circuito esta en ebay podrias tomarlo como referencia para hacer tu ampli


Gracias por el dato.

Estimado Anti, las valvulas que te numere en el post son algunas de las que estoy conssiguiendo en estos momentos, posiblemente se agreguen mas. Queria saber si hay alguna en particular que me recomiendes (o que caracteristica tengo que tener en cuenta) por la calidad de sonido que pueda generar. Saludos


----------



## ERAQUENO (Feb 4, 2010)

AntiWorldx... Luego te dejo los datos de calculo de transformadores de audio. Saludos, suerte.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 4, 2010)

Dame oportunidad de darles una revisada mañana y te digo a grandes rasgos cual y porque...
No habia visto que habias editado el mensaje. Una disculpa.


----------



## ERAQUENO (Feb 4, 2010)

"este circuito esta en ebay podrias tomarlo como referencia para hacer tu ampli..."
Pero ese nos un circuito Amplificador de AUDIO...!! Ese es un circuito amplificador de corriente, seguramente para mover un relay, un motor o algo que consume "gran" potencia.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 4, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Dame oportunidad de darles una revisada mañana y te digo a grandes rasgos cual y porque...
> No habia visto que habias editado el mensaje. Una disculpa.



Muchas gracias, he estado leyendo los datasheet mas detenidamente y creo que los unicos que son triodos-pentodos son: 6CG8 y 12AU6. Saludos y gracias

PD: en otro post he puesto a consideracion 4 esquemas ya terminados que encontre, te dejo el enlace por si le quieres dar una mirada:LINK. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 4, 2010)

No se, pero en lo personal, no me gusta conectar las valvulas sin un transformador de impedancia.


Te tengo malas noticias...
El tubo 6CG8 es como necesitamos, triodo-Pentodo, pero tienen catodo comun, no me permitira polarizarlos correctamente.

El tubo 6BN8 es un triodito con dos diodos, probablemente usado para detector de AM o FM,

El tubo 12AU6 y el 6CL6 estan muy pequeños...

Podemos hacer, si no encuentras tubos como te recomiendo, es usar 2 6BN8 y otros dos tubos mas grandesitos, pero obviamente el circuito sera mas grande, porque seran 4 tubos en vez de solo dos.

Que hacemos? es tu decicion, es tu proyecto.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola, perdon por la demora en responder. Estimado Anti, ningun problema, tome la decision de hacer el esfuerzo y conseguir las valvulas que tu creas necesarias para lograr el mejor sonido final. Para ello te pido obviamente que me indiques cuales modelos en particular tengo que buscar. Vi que las E88CC-6DJ8-12AU7-ECC82 por ejemplo son modelos muy utilizados. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 5, 2010)

estoy un poco confundido... necesito que me expliques.

Buscas un amplificador compacto?
o un amplificador mas sofisticado?
Te importa el tamaño?

Me quede con la idea de que quieres un amplificador muy compacto de pequeña potencia suficiente para auriculares o unas bocinas pequeñas.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 5, 2010)

Necesito un amplificador que pueda mover sin problemas auriculares con impedancia alta en el rango de 20-500 Ohms aprox. El uso sera pura y exclusivamente auriculares, busco el mejor sonido posible sin necesidad de hipotecar mi casa (aunque si podria hacerlo con la madre de mi novia ), el tamaño no me molesta, obvimente de preferencia no muy grande, estimo que del tamaño del wooaudio 6 por ejemplo. Saludos y gracias desde ya por tu tiempo


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 5, 2010)

Supongamos que podria ser del tamaño de una fuente de compu?

El 6DJ8 serviria para los pre de los tubos de salida.
12AU7 es equivalente al ECC82 y puede servir para lo mismo que el 6DJ8.
E88CC igual, es triodo doble.

Ahora investiga que numeros de pentodos de potencia te consigues... Podriamos armarlo con uno de las valvulas que acabas de mencionar y dos pentodos de potencia... Asi tendras un amplificador stereo clase A con una salida muy decente para escuchar con audifonos o con parlantes en la noche.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 5, 2010)

El tamaño que propones es perfecto. ¿Los pentodos de potencia estan indicados como tales en sus datasheet o tengo que buscar alguna caracteristica en particular?. Saludos y gracias

Puedo conseguir el 6BQ5


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 5, 2010)

Si, pentodos de potencia... Su caracteristica particular es que tiene tres rejas en vez de una, y sus corrientes son considerablemente mayores a los del triodo.

Aqui esta una de ejemplo, es una clasico pentodo para audio de radios. Este no servira por que es de 50 Volts para el filamento, pero para que te des una idea.
http://www.shinjo.info/frank/sheets/093/5/50C5.pdf

No precisamente debe ser para audio, cualquier pentodo de potencia que encuentres que sea de 12 volts o 6 volts para su filamento servira.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 5, 2010)

Buenisimo, entonces el 6BQ5 deberia servir perfectamente, es de 6.3 v.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 5, 2010)

Si funcionaria, es de poca potencia, podriamos instalar unas mas grandesitas pero es tu decision.

Entonces... que valvulas vas a comprar? por cierto, recomiendo que todas las que comrpes empiecen con el mismo numero... si son 6, todas 6, si son 12, todas 12... para que todas tengan el mismo voltaje del filamento.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 5, 2010)

Antes que nada, muchas gracias por seguir ayudandome. Te puse ese por que me resulta economico, ahora he estado viendo otros pentodos pero todos trabajan a 6.3 en el filamento, entonces creo que seria una complicacion usar las 12AU7. Por el tema potencia no hay problema, mientras me sirva para los auriculares de impedancia alta no hay problema. La verdad que me perdi un poco...., ¿la configuracion seria por ejemplo?:
1-12AU7
2-Pentodo de potencia con 12 v en el filamento
 ¿Tenes alguna opcion para tirarme?, igual sigo buscando. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 5, 2010)

mmm...
Yo preferiria usar puros de 6V, por la razon que es mas barato transformadores de 6 voltios y 3 amperes, que 12 voltios y 3 amperes. 
Y en cuestion de la potencia... te hago una sugerencia totalmente a tu gusto, pero sugerirte algo igual te agrada. Si lo dejas con un poco de potencia para que tu amplificador fuera como un baffle activo. Es decir, el mismo gabinete del ampli, alojara un par de parlantes de 4 pulgadas, por si no quieres usar audifonos, y conectar tu ipod mientras haces alguna actividad, pero como te digo, es a gusto.

Mas bien... donde los conseguiste, porque no le preguntas todos los numeros de tubos que tiene de 12 y 6 voltios de filamento, y luego ya escogemos? Asi nos ahorramos tiempo y vueltas.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Feb 5, 2010)

ERAQUENO dijo:


> Los amplificadores a Valvulas son Top en los paises más "modernos", hay que ver en la Web, es para no creerlo.
> El cálculo de un TRANFORMADOR de AUDIO no es dificil. No hay mucha información en la Web, pero hay. Lo que no se encuentra es la TECNICA para construirlos.
> La construcción a mano no es buena. Con una maquina es mejor. Con una Máquina de presición es lo ideal.
> He construido decenas de transformadores a mano. Decenas de frustraciones también.
> ...


Eraqueno,Muchas Gracias por tus interesantes y practicas sugerencias y yo tambien espero atentamente tus resultados practicos/vivenciales referidos a calculos en un trafo.para sist.valvulares y genial tu actitud: el bobinado en un taller y el nucleo en otro local.Gracias.-


----------



## santiago (Feb 5, 2010)

yo tambien estoy interesado en construira un valvular estereo como para mover los auriculares y/o algun parlantesito de 4 " cualquier cosa que pueda aportar, lo aportare

saludpos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 6, 2010)

santiago dijo:


> yo tambien estoy interesado en construira un valvular estereo como para mover los auriculares y/o algun parlantesito de 4 " cualquier cosa que pueda aportar, lo aportare
> 
> saludpos



Igual, lee lo ya escrito y sigue el procedimiento... primero hay que encontrar las valvulas, y luego vemos. El diseño sera igual, lo unico que varia son los valores de resistencias dependiendo de las valvulas, puedo calcularlos sin problema.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 6, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> mmm...
> Yo preferiria usar puros de 6V, por la razon que es mas barato transformadores de 6 voltios y 3 amperes, que 12 voltios y 3 amperes.
> Y en cuestion de la potencia... te hago una sugerencia totalmente a tu gusto, pero sugerirte algo igual te agrada. Si lo dejas con un poco de potencia para que tu amplificador fuera como un baffle activo. Es decir, el mismo gabinete del ampli, alojara un par de parlantes de 4 pulgadas, por si no quieres usar audifonos, y conectar tu ipod mientras haces alguna actividad, pero como te digo, es a gusto.
> 
> Mas bien... donde los conseguiste, porque no le preguntas todos los numeros de tubos que tiene de 12 y 6 voltios de filamento, y luego ya escogemos? Asi nos ahorramos tiempo y vueltas.



Gracias por la sugerencia, lo habia pensando solo que ahora tengo un par de bafles activos bastante lindos,por eso habia descartado la posibilidad de una salida de mas potencia. 
Con respecto a las valvulas, te digo la verdad...., consigo casi cualquier valvula algunas con mas o tras con menos facilidad, por eso te decia que si tenes en mente la combinacion de modelos que necesitamos me la digas y lo hacemos con la que a tu juicio sea la ideal por calidad/precio. Saludos.

¿Nos sirve 6SN7?, asi reemplazamos el 12AU7 y usamos las 6BQ5.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 6, 2010)

entonces... consigue dos de cualquiera de estas...
recomendados
6KY8A
6LR8
6LU8
 y si no hay entonces estas:
6JZ8
6LR8

Y asi queda de solo dos valvulas. Compactito y de potencia razonable... Y no olvides las bases o conectores. Por cierto, hay de dos tipos, para circuito impreso (PCB) y cableado directo.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 6, 2010)

Listo, estoy consiguiendo 6LU8 o 6JZ8, me tienen que confirmar la disponibilidad del par y precio nomas. ¿En definitiva serian un par de algunas de estas y una 6BQ5?. Saludos y gracias


Confirmado, consigo un par de 6JZ8, marca Sylvania. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 6, 2010)

no, nomas usariamos dos de esas! Internamente esta el triodo amplificador de tension y el pentodo amplificador de potencia... y como son dos canales, entonces son dos tubos...
En pocas palabras vamos a construir dos amplificadores identicos compartiendo nomas la fuente de poder y el armazon.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 6, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> no, nomas usariamos dos de esas! Internamente esta el triodo amplificador de tension y el pentodo amplificador de potencia... y como son dos canales, entonces son dos tubos...
> En pocas palabras vamos a construir dos amplificadores identicos compartiendo nomas la fuente de poder y el armazon.



Perdon, habia entendido mal. Entonces compro:
2-6BQ5
2-6JZ8
Confirmame porfa las cantidades asi las voy comprando. Saludos y gracias

PD:¿Cual es el proximo paso?.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 6, 2010)

dllclock dijo:


> Listo, estoy consiguiendo 6LU8 o 6JZ8, me tienen que confirmar la disponibilidad del par y precio nomas. ¿En definitiva serian un par de algunas de estas y una 6BQ5?. Saludos y gracias
> 
> 
> Confirmado, consigo un par de 6JZ8, marca Sylvania. Saludos



Solamente usaremos 2 del numero 6JZ8 para todo el amplificador. Ninguna mas.

como comentario adicional, te justifique que solo usaremos dos, porque dentro de cada tubo, existen el triodo y el pentodo que necesitamos por cada canal, (derecho e izquierdo)...

P.D. Conseguir los transformadores y las resistensias.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 7, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Supongamos que podria ser del tamaño de una fuente de compu?
> 
> El 6DJ8 serviria para los pre de los tubos de salida.
> 12AU7 es equivalente al ECC82 y puede servir para lo mismo que el 6DJ8.
> ...



Hola, te pido disculpas, pasa que me quede con eso que marque y ahi me confundi. Me imagino que el tranformador estara en funcion de los voltajes de las valvulas. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 7, 2010)

jajaja... ok... a ver compare, traigase una botella y hielos, y tambien unas peras y unas manzanas para explicarle.

Ya revisaste mi amplificador valvular? 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/tube-mosfet-power-amp-equalizador-graficador-30725/

Aqui esta el esquematico de el. El que haremos en el tuyo, va a se similar. Dale una revisada para darme a entender.
Ver el archivo adjunto 28687

Muy bien. En el esquematico, si cuentas el numero de valvulas, son 4, y para cada pentodo, le corresponde un triodo.

La cuestion es esta y explico.
El voltaje de salida, de algun dispositivo para auriculares, como es un ipod o un mp3 player o simil, su salida es de aproximadamente de 2 a 2.5Vpp (volts pico a pico).
El pentodo de potencia, requiere al menos para operar al 100 % aproximadamente 12 Vpp. De donde sacaremos ese voltaje? Pues el triodo va a amplificar los 2Vpp a 12Vpp.
Asi que por cada canal, o parlante, requerimos un triodo y un pentodo. Ya estamos de acuerdo?

Ahora, estuvimos analizando diferentes combinaciones de valvulas, una de ellas era parecida al de la foto de mi ampli. Un tubo con dos triodos internos y dos pentodos. Dando un total de tres tubos fisicamente, !pero siguen siendo cuatro valvulas!!

Muy bien, ahora en tu caso, como cada tubo 6JZ8, internamente tiene un triodo y un pentodo... Entonces para que quieres comprar mas? solamente necesitamos dos... Porque en dos tubos 6JZ8, tendremos dos triodos y dos pentodos... Listo! 

si aun asi, no me explico correctamente, entonces solo sigue mi consejo y solo compra dos tubos 6JZ8 y confia en mi.



> Hola, te pido disculpas, pasa que me quede con eso que marque y ahi me confundi. Me imagino que el tranformador estara en funcion de los voltajes de las valvulas. Saludos


Efectivamente. Requermos varios transformadores. Uno de 6 voltios a 3 amperes, o en su defecto, uno de 12 voltios a 1.5 amperes.(el de 6, se conectarian los filamentes en paralelo, con el de 12, en serie). Uno u otro, no te confundas otra vez.
Requerimos otro transformador 1 a 1, para aislar el voltaje de entrada. Es decir, que de entrada sea 110V y de salida tambien 110V.
y requerimos otro transformador, independiente del que usaremos en los filamentos, de 6V. Este sera el que nos servira en la salida de audio, este es el transformador que evitara que consigas uno especial. Coomo comentamos, no es el ideal, pero funciona muy bien. Y es muy facil de conseguir!.

Salu2!


----------



## dllclock (Feb 7, 2010)

jajajajaja, quedo mas que claro lo de las valvulas, que por cierto ya estan pedidas. Con respecto a los trafos, el que dices que sera 1 a 1  es decir 110 a 110 v, ¿en mi caso seria 220 a 110 (Arg. usa 220 en la linea electrica) o 220 a 220v?. Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 7, 2010)

Entre mas voltaje usemos, sera mayor la potencia, uno de 220 a 220 quedaria de lujo.

mmm, no te especifique la corriente, pero debe soportar un ampere. Uno de medio ampere tambien funcionara, pero tengo sospecha que se calentara un poco.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 7, 2010)

Perfecto entonces. En cuanto tengas todas las especificaciones de los trafos solo dimelas, asi los voy buscando (esto me esta gustando cada vez mas).


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 7, 2010)

Deja hago los calculos de las resistencias usando el 6JZ8 y los capacitores. Y el diagrama.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 7, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Deja hago los calculos de las resistencias usando el 6JZ8 y los capacitores. Y el diagrama.



Buenisimo, mil gracias de nuevo. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 8, 2010)

Muy bien... para los que llevan seguimiento, se usaran dos valvulas como esta.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 8, 2010)

DllClock y AntiWorldx


> para los que llevan seguimiento...


 Yo si.
Recién me acabo de leer todo el post, todos los comentarios. Esto realmente me interesa, me interesa mucho conocer el funcionamiento de las válvulas. Ya he armado varios amplificadores pero todos con IC's y uno con Transistores BJT.
Pero esto tamién es muy interesante... Me copé leyendo todo el tema y me gustó, pero lamentablemente no creo que pueda conseguir las válvulas. Tal vez si, en otra ciudad...

Bueno sigo a la espera de sus comentarios, a ver como sigue esto y si tiene un final feliz, los acompaño (seguramente que sí, va a funcionar, mas con la ayuda de AntiWorldx!! jeje)

DllClock después de terminado el proyecto, podrías poner algunas fotos... Me interesa esto, de verdad.

Saludos y disculpen si me metí, es que está bueno el tema.. 
Tavo10


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 8, 2010)

Asi es, ya pude sentarme un rato a realizar tu diseño. Aqui esta el esquematico para operarlo a 300 volts de alimentacion, (220V AC rms, 310Vpp AC), con el transformador de linea 1 a 1 220V a 220V.

Este diseño me agrada pues tendra buena salida, el detalle es que las resistencias de polarizacion, algunas deberan de ser de 5W. Verifica si puedes conseguir las resistencias que estan en valores comerciales, ajuste los calculos para que las resistencias sean faciles de conseguir. Si no consigues resistencias de 5W, veremos si bajamos el voltaje a 120V sacrificando obviamente potencia de salida, pero con resistencias de menor potencia.

Por cierto, esto es solo la parte del amplificador, recuerda que este diagrama es el de un canal y hay que hacerlo dos veces. El triodo y el pentodo, tambien te recuerdo que se encuentran dentro de un solo tubo. Entonces tienes que hacer las conexiones de acuerdo al datasheet de la valvula.

Despues realizamos la fuente cuando me digas que tipo de transformadores conseguiste.

P.D. No hay problema tavo10, bienvenidos los comentarios, por eso es una comunidad. salu2!

p.d.2. Elimine el diagrama de este post, por errores, abajo lo subo corregido.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola a todos. Espero no inportunar pero encontre en mi coleccion de revistas este articulo que esta muy completo y puede ayudar al proposito del tema. 

Un saludo y suerte al que decida armarlo.

Juan Jose


----------



## dllclock (Feb 8, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Asi es, ya pude sentarme un rato a realizar tu diseño. Aqui esta el esquematico para operarlo a 300 volts de alimentacion, (220V AC rms, 310Vpp AC), con el transformador de linea 1 a 1 220V a 220V.
> 
> Este diseño me agrada pues tendra buena salida, el detalle es que las resistencias de polarizacion, algunas deberan de ser de 5W. Verifica si puedes conseguir las resistencias que estan en valores comerciales, ajuste los calculos para que las resistencias sean faciles de conseguir. Si no consigues resistencias de 5W, veremos si bajamos el voltaje a 120V sacrificando obviamente potencia de salida, pero con resistencias de menor potencia.
> 
> ...



Excelente estimado Anti, las valvulas las tendre en mis manos el marte o miercoles si todo sigue en orden con el envio de las mismas. Por el momento voy a ir pasando la lista de resistencias y capacitores y con el datasheet de la valvula 6JZ8 tratare de hacer el esquema de conexion para esta en particular. Te paso lo que saque en limpio de tu esquema asi me dices los voltajes de los capacitores, tolerancias, watios y tipos de resistencias. Saluos y gracias

R1- 100K
R3- 5,6K
R4- 180
R5- 100K
R6- 1K
R7- 82
R8- 1K
C1- ELECTROLITICO 1nF
C2- ELECTROLITICO 10uF
C3- ELECTROLITICO 10uF
C4- ELECTROLITICO 100uF
C5- ELECTROLITICO 100uF
PD: para los que leen recuerden que esto es para un solo canal.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 8, 2010)

R1- 100K 1/4 watt
R3- 5,6K 5 watt
R4- 180 1/2 watt
R5- 100K 1/4 watt
R6- 15K 2 watt
R7- 82 1/2 watt
R8- 15K 2 watt
C1- ELECTROLITICO 10uF  10V  
C2- ELECTROLITICO 10uF 50V
C3- ELECTROLITICO 10uF 400V
C4- ELECTROLITICO 100uF 200V
C5- ELECTROLITICO 100uF 50V

Anexo el diagrama nuevamente, el anterior lo voy a eliminar porque tiene unos errores, como lo hice mientras comía, se me fueron los enanos al bosque.
En la noche subo el diagrama si se usara con 110V ac y los componentes, y ya evaluas cuales son mas faciles de conseguir.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 8, 2010)

Buenisimo, me viene al pelo el ultimo esquema porque justo estoy haciendolo para la 6JZ8. Saludos

Bueno edito para agregar el esquema de conexiones *preliminar* asi lo ven y me dan una mano para correjirlo. sepan disculpar si la simbologia no es la correcta pero habitualmente no dibujo electronica, lo hice en CAD y esta publicado en .pdf. Me queda la duda de las entradas y los pines 1 y 12 de la valvula. Saludos



tavo10 dijo:


> DllClock después de terminado el proyecto, podrías poner algunas fotos... Me interesa esto, de verdad.
> 
> Saludos y disculpen si me metí, es que está bueno el tema..
> Tavo10



Por Supuesto, la idea es documentar todo lo mejor posible, esquemas, listas de materiales, fotos del porceso de construccion etc.. y obviamente si se puede mejorarlo.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 8, 2010)

Aqui esta el diagrama, si usamos 120 Vac, o el transformador 220 a 110. 
Este diseño, tiene la ventaja que usa puras resistencias de medio watt y todos los capacitores pueden ser de 200V o menos, son mas faciles de conseguir... pero tiene el inconveniente que tendra la mitad de potencia.
En tu caso como no quieres mucha potencia, te recomiendo este ultimo, pero si alguien queire un poco mas de potencia, puede optar el primer prototipo.

En tu duda de las patitas 1 y 12, son el calefactor, ese circuito despues que consigas los transformadores te lo doy a parte. Y tambien el diseño de la fuente que alimentara todo el circuito.
Esta muy sencillo el circuito verdad?


----------



## dllclock (Feb 8, 2010)

Perfecto, otras dudas:
- ¿Como crees que es mejor hacer las conexiones, cableando o por pcb?
- ¿Los capacitores, recomendas marca en particular o caracteristica especial?
- Lo mismo pregunto con respecto a las resistencias.
- ¿El porenciometro donde va? 
- ¿Me podrias pasar en limpo el tema de las caracteristicas de los trafos y la ubicacion en el esquema?. Dijimos que serian 3, pero no me quedaron claras las especificaciones.
-220v a 220v AC.
-220v a 6v  3A. o 220v a 12v 1.5A
-el tercero de salida de audio nos dijiste q iba a ser facil de conseguir pero no las caracteristicas.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

> - ¿Como crees que es mejor hacer las conexiones, cableando o por pcb?


Lo mas barato y rapido es cableando. si lo haces en pcb es igualmente bien. Te lo dejo a tu consideracion, no hay ninguna diferencia en el rendimiento o ventajas especificas.



> - ¿Los capacitores, recomendas marca en particular o caracteristica especial?


No. Ya te dije los voltajes que se usarian en cada caso.



> - Lo mismo pregunto con respecto a las resistencias.


Igualmente ya te lo mencione arriba.



> - ¿El porenciometro donde va?


En la entrada, conectado al primer capacitor, por eso no lo conecte a nada porque va al potenciometro.



> - ¿Me podrias pasar en limpo el tema de las caracteristicas de los trafos y la ubicacion en el esquema?. Dijimos que serian 3, pero no me quedaron claras las especificaciones.
> -220v a 220v AC.
> -220v a 6v 3A. o 220v a 12v 1.5A


Ya te lo mencione tambien. A ver otra vez...

El transformador de entrada de linea, puede ser 1:1 o 2:1. 
Casos:
Con el transformador 1 a 1(220 a 220), las resistencias tienen que ser de mayor potencia. Las consigues?
Con el trasnformador 2:1 (220 a 110), las resistencias todas serian de medio watt y los capacitores tambien seran de voltaje mas bajo y el diseño no tendria tanto problema por las potencias. Pero tendria la mitad de potencia de salida.

repito por tercera vez... "tu decide cual de los dos transofrmadores usar"

Con el transformador de 6V o 12V, primero dime cual consigues... para saber "como hacer la conexion de los calefactores".




> -el tercero de salida de audio nos dijiste q iba a ser facil de conseguir pero no las caracteristicas.


Ya te lo dije tambien, uno de 110 a 6V es el que se usara, de 500mA


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

Listo, ahora si, mañana me dedico a buscar los tranformadores, (hoy cumplo años y estoy de festejo  ), lo que si admito que nunca habia escuchado sobre trafos de 220 a 220. Lo de las resistencias te preguntaba por que tengo entendido que hay marcas y tipos de resistencias y capacitores que son mejores que otras por la calidad de fabricacion y que pueden insidir en el resultado del sonido. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

No hay ningun problema con la marca... realmente no estamos haciendo un circuito criticamente perfecto. Es un amplificador de bajo costo y simple...  Cuanto has gastado? casi nada! Ya terminado seria bueno hacer un balance para ver cuanto saliio en total.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> No hay ningun problema con la marca... realmente no estamos haciendo un circuito criticamente perfecto. Es un amplificador de bajo costo y simple...  Cuanto has gastado? casi nada! Ya terminado seria bueno hacer un balance para ver cuanto saliio en total.



Es correcto, las valvulas no han sido caras para nada, y no creo tener problemas con los trafos, pero si me parecen complicados algunos valores de las resistencias, pero ya vere como las consigo. saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

Por eso te di eleccion de elegir entre dos transformadores de 4, y 2 circuitos por las potencias de las resistencias, y los valores de resistencia, son nominales, comerciales.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

Te cuento, consegui un trafo de 220 a 6v 3A y otro de 220 a 6v 500mA, la tengo dificil con el de 220 a 220, el capacitor de 10uF y la resistencia de 5,6k 5W. ¿Si uso uno de 220 a 110 podre usar un capacitor de 10uF y 350v y la resistencia de 2W(obviamente cambiando el valor de las otras resistencias segun el otro esquema)?. Total como dijiste para los auriculares no necesito tanta potencia. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

Exactamente, por eso hice los dos, anticipandome a ese problema. El transformador de 220 a 6V 500mA no puede ser de 110 a 6V?
si no ,, entonces uno de 220 a 12V y 500mA
el chiste es que tenga una relacion de 18 a 1


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

Voy a tratar de cambiarlo aunque no creo que quieran hacerlo, y si no se puede tendre que buscar como pueda la resistencia, el trafo de 220 a 220 y el capacitor. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

a ver a ver... un momento... 
que has comprado hasta ahorita? porque al parecer estas comprando unas cosas y otras...
Dime que tienes hasta el momento antes de que yo piense que tu pensaste que yo dije que tenias.
Nos esta pasando lo del telefono descompuesto.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

jajjaja, tengo todo menos el trafo de 220 a 220, la resistencia de 5,6k 5w y el capacitor de 10uF 400v.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

por eso, quiero saber una por una que partes tienes, porque te di opciones de dos amplificadores, dos transformadores de calefactores, y dos transformadores de linea, y sus permutaciones en la combinacion..
necesito saber exactamente que tienes. Tengo la sospecha que compraste todo de todo...


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> por eso, quiero saber una por una que partes tienes, porque te di opciones de dos amplificadores, dos transformadores de calefactores, y dos transformadores de linea, y sus permutaciones en la combinacion..
> necesito saber exactamente que tienes. Tengo la sospecha que compraste todo de todo...


 jajajjaja ten bestia no soy :

Valvulas 6JZ8
resistencias:
100k 1/4 w
180 1/2w
15k 2
82 1/2
Cap electroliticos:
10uF 50v
100uF 250v(no consegui de 200)
100uF 50v
Trafo 220 a 6 500mA
Trafo 220 a 6 3A


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

a ver... dices que puedes conseguir el tansformador 220 a 110 pero el 220 a 220 no?


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

Y si aunque no lo creas es asi, aun me quedan 2 casas mas por buscar pero.....no tengo muchas esperanzas. No vivo en un lugar de Arg. muy favorable para desarrollar la electronica.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

Bueno, no queria regañarte, pero ahora si te lo ganaste... primero te dije que revisaras que podias conseguir, antes de comprar... tienes un gran error.
compraste resistencias para el amplificador trabajando con el transformador 220 a 220 y no lo consigues!
es mas facil y barato que compres las resistencias del diagrama para el transformador de 220 a 110 y compres ese transformador.
Adicionalmente sobre el transformador de 6V 500mA

yo dije...


> Con el transformador de 6V o 12V, primero dime cual consigues... para saber "como hacer la conexion de los calefactores".
> 
> 
> -el tercero de salida de audio nos dijiste q iba a ser facil de conseguir pero no las caracteristicas.
> ...


 y tu compraste 220 a 6V...
Te aceleraste, se te olvido todo y compraste todo de todo sin un orden... 

bueno... ahora lo importante es que compres los transformadores. luego nos peleamos con las resistencias.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

La resistencias son lo de menos, valen nada, con respecto al trafo de 220v 6V de 500mA, lo compre por q asumi que cuando tu te referias a 110 a 6v de 500 mA era pensando en el circuito a 110v. Lo que si, el trafo de 110v a 6v va a ser mas dificil aun de conseguir, tene en cuenta que no es una tension normal de trabajo aqui en Arg.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

Hooooo! bueno punto lo de la tension nominal... entonces el de 220 a 12 serviria... pero dejalo asi por lo pronto, veamos que tal se porta, lo peor que pueda ocurrir es que este sobreacoplado y no de el total de potencia. Ya veremos dijo el ciego.
Entonces, para no hacernos bolas, vamos a quedar asi...
Usa las resistencias del segundo circuito. Los capacitores que sean de 200V o mas, no importa el voltaje, siempre y cuando no sea menor al que te especifico.
El transformador de entrada que sea el de 220 a 110.
Y ya conseguiste el de 6 voltios a 3 amperes. 

Pues ya casi acabamos! 
Muy importante... Yä conseguiste las bases/sockets de las valvulas?

Cuando termines de comprar todo, unas fotos convendrian para analizar en que tipo de gabinete lo metemos, y si vas a optar usar pcb o cableado.

Fuera de los malentendidos, todo va sobre ruedas. Salu2!


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

Bueno te comento, tengo un trafo de 220 a 110 , tambien tengo uno de 220 a 12+12, ¿podria servir aunque sea temporalmente?. Lo de los sockets esta jodido pero no imposible, como todos saben por la plata baila el mono, el tema es que salen caros tanto como las valvulas, asi q estoy viendo de conseguirlas por otros medios. Saludos

PD: me olvidaba, el de 220 a 110 debe ser de alguna potencia o tener un Amperaje en particular?


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

Sirve el de 220 a 12+12, aprovechamos que probamos con cual tiene mejor rendimiento, si con el de 6 o el de 12.
y de los socket, tambien yo tengo ese atoron... quiero ir a la capital del pais para probar suerte...


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

Me olvidaba, el de 220 a 110 debe ser de alguna potencia o tener un Amperaje en particular?


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

Te habia comentado anteriormente que uno de 500 mA estaría muy al margen, uno de 1 Ampere estaria perfecto. El chiste es que se consiga el de 1 ampere...


----------



## dllclock (Feb 9, 2010)

Creeria que no tendria problemas en conseguir uno de 220 a 110 1A. Mañana lo buscare con tranquilidad.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 10, 2010)

_Una preguntirigilla el circuito hibrido de eBay puede funcionar con tan solo 24 volt de placa si la valavula es una 12ax7?  _


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 10, 2010)

Segun eso dicen... pero yo personalmente no me agrada trabajar las valvulas con tensiones menores a 100 volts.

llego santa con otro regalito...

Te adjunto el esquematico con la fuente de poder de 170 volts que usara el transformador 220 a 110.

Los diodos, son del tipo rectificador cualquier numero, que sean de 2 amperes minimo, y los capacitores de 220 mF de 200 Volts minimo.
Tambien ya te anexe donde va el potenciometro de volumen.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 10, 2010)

Perfecto, mas trade salgo de shoping .

Actualizo un poco, consegui todo, lo que si, el trafo de 220 a 110 me lo venden como autotrafo, osea con cable de corriente y toma para la salida de 110v, la pregunta es ¿puedo comprarlo igual y usar el trafo solo?. saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 11, 2010)

alguna novedad?


----------



## dllclock (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola, si, fijate que esta editado mi ultimo post con el tema del trafo de 220 a 110, en definitiva, tengo todo menos el potenciomentro de 1 k stereo, no lo consigo. Ya me llegaron las valvulas esta lindas. Adicionalmente te cuento que me regalaron 3 valvulas 12AU7 nuevas asi q las voy a guardar para algun otro proyecto. SAludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 11, 2010)

Sirven para un distorsionador overdrive para guitarra!


----------



## dllclock (Feb 11, 2010)

Se puede hacer allgo con el potenciometro de 1 k, osea, ¿usar otro valor?. Saludos

OFF:Las habia visto tambien en otros proyectos deamplificadores. Tambien me consiguen:
ECL84
6BL8
ECF82
6C4
12DQ7
8GJ7
6AU6
6CS6


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 11, 2010)

Si, siempre y cuando no sea mayor de 50 k porque puede introducirse interferencia en volumenes medios. De 10k seria genial.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Si, siempre y cuando no sea mayor de 50 k porque puede introducirse interferencia en volumenes medios. De 10k seria genial.



Me acabas de alegrar el dia, tengo 2 de 10k stereo . ¿Cual seria el proximo paso?. Saludos

¿Consideras util alguna de las otras valvulas para otros  proyectos de amplificacion?


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 11, 2010)

Si... ñaca trabajo en un pedal con triodos mini... no se si tu tocas guitarra... bueno yo no, pero ando buscando la explicacion electronica y matematica de los tubos VS transistores.

otra cosa util... no se me ocurre hasta ahorita.

y ahora el paso que sigue es armar... pero antes que uses cautin y martillo, no se si seria mucho rollo que hagas el diagrama completo, de la misma forma que hiciste el primero, pero ya con los dos tubos, dos canales, y los cuatro transformadores.
Para revisar que este bien el circuito...


----------



## dllclock (Feb 12, 2010)

Bueno ya es tarde por aqui, pero durante la tarde con mas tranquilidad lo hago completo y vemos que sale, justamente la conexion de los trafos es lo que me esta dando vueltas en la cabeza, .


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 12, 2010)

tu pregunta y sacamos el problema... facil facil... lo dificil eran las valvulas y los sockets... lo demas ya son sutilezas


----------



## dllclock (Feb 12, 2010)

mmmm, que detalle ese del socket!!, me habia olvidado, espero que el que me regalo las valvulas me consiga los sockets. Lo mismo ire haciendo el esquema para que se comience a materializar definitivamente el proyecto. Lo que me preocupo tambien es el tamaño de los trafos, los 3 son bastante grandes. saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 12, 2010)

Es el problema mas indeseable de los amplificadores a valvulas... los transformadores enoooormes.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 12, 2010)

Es verdad, lo que me llamo la atencion es la diferencia de tamaño entre el de 220 a 110 de 100w y el de 50W. ¿No se podra fabricar un trafo que tenga una salida de 12 y otra de 6 en la misma unidad?. Saludos

Preguntaba porq tengo un trafo de un viejo tocadiscos a valvulas que tiene varios voltajes de salida.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 12, 2010)

Por su puesto que si... asi le hacian... para no tener tantos transformadores... un primario y varios secundarios, vulgarmente llamadas derivaciones.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 12, 2010)

Esta barbaro entonces que use estos trafo que tengo, si el amplificador camina bien y despues de pulir el esquema, tranquilamente podria encargar la fabricacion de uno. Aqui en la ciudad donde vivo hay un par de personas que hacen trafos y no asaltan con los precios. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 12, 2010)

Seria la etapa de "depuracion del diseño".

En mi caso estoy diseñando una fuente conmutada, en vez de un transformador con varios secundarios.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 12, 2010)

Bueno te voy subiendo lo que me va quedando del esquema final. Necesito que me saques las dudas con respecto a las conexiones S1-S2-S3-S4-S5. El TX1 vendria a ser el trafo de 220 a 110?. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 12, 2010)

es la hora de la revision!!!! mi mejor hora... 

Muy bien... niño niño uste se ha portado muy mal... 

jajaja basta de chistes y deja te hago las observaciones.



> El TX1 vendria a ser el trafo de 220 a 110?



Negativo, vendria siendo el tx2 de mi diagrama.



> Necesito que me saques las dudas con respecto a las conexiones S1-S2-S3-S4-S5.



s1, s2 y s3 todas son tierra, y es el mismo cable por asi decirlo. Por cierto me falto agregarle la tierra a la fuente, que va conectada al mismo cable donde van los lados negativos de los capacitores que estan despues de los diodos.
S4 es vcc y todos son tambien el mismo cable.
S5 es donde tu conectaras tu ipod o cualquier reproductor.

ahora, los errores

Error1
El tx1 que tienes tu, es el transformador que te encargue de 6V 500 ma.
El lado primario, el de 220 va a la valvula. y el lado de 6 voltiios a la bocina.

error2
Cada tubo va a un transformador propio, no se puentean las placas!!!

error3
este error es mio para empezar y por consiguiente tu lo copiaste, deja te lo aclaro...
El conductor que va a c5 a r5 hacen nodo con tierra, ahi se me olvido poner el nodo, una disculpa.
Igualmente en r6, r1 y c2, hacen nodo con la conexion a tierra.

Al parecer es lo que vi hasta ahorita, haz esas correcciones e incluye a la fuente. Por cierto, los filamentos calefactores van conectados en paralelo los dos, al transformador de 6V y 1 ampere.

Alguna noticia de los socalos/sockets/conectores?


----------



## dllclock (Feb 12, 2010)

Listo, vamos de nuevo. Siento olor a reto de nuevo .
PD: Me olvide de cambiar el rotulo de la salida izquierda.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 14, 2010)

Muy bien... este fin de semana colgue los lentes de ñoño geek y me puse la camiseta de ingenihebrio en fiesta y parranda... asi que pues estuve un poco ausente, pero ya estoy de vuelta.

Te comento... que tienes errorsitos, te falta practica para interpretar las conexiones, pero no pasa nada, te envio otra vez el diagrama, pero ahora ya corregi los nodos y ademas quite etiquetas para hacerlo un poco mas "senciilo" de interpretar.

compara las conexiones y volvemos a revisar... 
Ya casi lo terminas. Y sirve que te lo memorisas y es mucho mas facil armar los dispositivos cuando los memorizas.

Salu2! y unos wisky a su salud!


----------



## dllclock (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola. la verdad que estoy un poco mareado con el esquema, ahi lo arregle creo, cuando puedas fijate. Sigo perdido con la masa de la entrada de audio. Con respecto a los socket...., nada , estoy evaluando hacerlos. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 18, 2010)

Alguna novedad? por cierto, no me acordaba que no te habia contestado... 
Ya esta bien tu esquema, solo que al parecer no conoces mucho de simbologia.
Las tierras o masas, son otro cable, otra conexion, solo que en vez de poner la conexion, simplemente se indica con un simbolo, y todos los simbolos iguales, indican que es la misma linea.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 18, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Alguna novedad? por cierto, no me acordaba que no te habia contestado...
> Ya esta bien tu esquema, solo que al parecer no conoces mucho de simbologia.
> Las tierras o masas, son otro cable, otra conexion, solo que en vez de poner la conexion, simplemente se indica con un simbolo, y* todos los simbolos iguales, indican que es la misma linea*.



Esa era mi duda. Bueno lo unico que esta dandome problemas por ahora es el socket que no consigo.¿Alguna sugerencia? Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 18, 2010)

No me vas a creer, pero ya he pensado en una solucion. Obviamente no es algo muy "elegante" pero pensaba usar ruedas de madera, con las perforaciones de las patitas, y un cable que haga presion cuando entre la valvula. Pero se me hace muy ranchero. Ahi esta la idea, por si hay manera de perfeccionarla. Realmente las bases son algo muy simple, el problema que no se tiene la herramienta para troquelarlas y los que la poseen cobran muy bien.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 18, 2010)

yo habia pensado en algun material que resista el calor y sea aislante, para trabajarlo en un torno, pero no se me ocurre que puedo usar, vaa si, pero no estoy seguro si resistira el calor. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 18, 2010)

Por el calor no hay problema, el calor tiende a irse arriba del tubo, no a las patas. Con que resista unos 150ºC ya quedo. Puede ser madera de pino, o algun plastico duro. No es tan dramatico el problema del calor, me preocupa mas el buen contacto.


----------



## dllclock (Feb 18, 2010)

Tambien habia pensado en teflon, pero no se como podria conseguir un bloque lo suficientemente grande como para trabajarlo. Despues le haria las perforaciones y se podria usar algun conector de los pines que se utilizan en las motherboards de las computadoras o similar, seria cuestion de buscar y probar, si me doy un tiempo salgo a ver que encuentro mañana.


----------



## santiago (Feb 19, 2010)

pregunto, vieron los conectores circulares de los televisores que conectan el trc, (el soket de la gran valvula que es el tubo de rayos catodicos), ya lo tendrian hecho sino, un pedaso de grilon que es mas barato y conseguible que el teflon, como contacto, usarian borneritas con tornillo que quede para afuera la cabeza de tornillo, igual, la mejor solucion, me parece usar los soket del trc de tv

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 20, 2010)

como no se me habia ocurrido los socket de cinescopio!!! Alguna vez lo pense, pero pues se me fue...
Gracias por la idea!!!


----------



## santiago (Feb 22, 2010)

ni bien termine el cnc veo que valvulas consigo para armarme algun pequeño ampli valvular 

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 22, 2010)

santiago dijo:


> ni bien termine el cnc veo que valvulas consigo para armarme algun pequeño ampli valvular
> 
> saludos



que es el cnc? no entiendo tu comentario... Y ahi esta el diagrama, solo seria precisamente hacer los calculos para las valvulas que consigas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2010)

CNC = *C*ontrol *N*umérico por *C*omputadora

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_numérico_por_computadora


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 22, 2010)

ho ya capto! para troquelar las bases!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> ho ya capto! para troquelar las bases!


Captaste en la frecuencia equivocada.
Ahora esta trabajando con el proyecto CNC, una vez que lo termine se dedicara a armar el amplificador para auriculares.


----------



## santiago (Feb 22, 2010)

correcto señor fogonazo, lastima que me esta costando conseguir las guias lineales para la bendita maquina.

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 22, 2010)

mmm yo pense que hablabamos sobre lo relacionado al tema central. Me fui como toro sobre el capote.

Optare por permanecer callado ante la duda.


----------



## ronces (Feb 22, 2010)

http://http://vacuumtubebrasil.profusehost.net/transmissores.htmhola oye esta muy interesante tu proyecto y espero que logres realizarlo por lo complicado de conceguir sus componentes pero agrandes problemas grandes soluciones te dejo que revises esta pajina, te mando un saludo


----------



## dllclock (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola despues de varios dias muy ocupado vuelvo a retomar el proyecto, consegui esto, creo q algo podre hacer


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 25, 2010)

Exactamente esos conectores eran los que no sabia como hacerlos, ahora solo troquelate una base con madera o baquelita


----------



## dllclock (Feb 25, 2010)

Exacto, eso voy a hacer, tratare con una plantilla que tengo casi lista en el CAD, me falta definir el material.


----------



## castilloamp (Feb 27, 2010)

hola a los 2, yo quisiera hacer un pedal de distorsion a valvulas para guitarra, no se si tengan un diagrama..
gracias y excelente su proyecto del ampli

mucha suerte!!!!!

o mas bien si me pudieran explicar como es que amplifican las valvulas, estudio electronica solo que no soy muy distro aun y no encuentro a nadie que le sepa a las valvulas...


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola castillo, un favorsote, vamos a charlar sobre los distor a valvulas en este post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/especificaciones-electricas-senal-guitarra-electrica-31222/
porque tu pregunta esta fuera de tema, y te van a mandar tu comentario a moderacion, pero en ese post que inicie, precisamente es de eso.
Vale?
y sobre las valvulas, agarrate un rato con el buscador al respecto, porque si no tambien te dan tabla.
Te espero y salu2!


----------



## dllclock (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola gente, he tenido un comiezo de año un tanto complicado y este ultimo mes tapado de trabajo gracias Dios, vamos a ver si esta semana retomo este y otros proyectos. Particularmente en este caso estoy atascado en el zocalo de las valvulas, defini los posibles materiales para hacerlos pero no he tenido tiempo de buscarlos (plastico, teflon, grilon), obviamente parece facil, pero en realidad no lo es tanto cuando buscamos bloques lo suficientemente grandes como para tallar los benditos zocalos. Los mantendre al tanto del progreso. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 16, 2010)

Vale maestro!
Igualmente ahorita ando atareado, me cargaron de proyectos en la universidad. Pero seguimos al pendiente!


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 28, 2010)

Que ha pasado? abandonaste el proyecto ? Alguna novedad? Exploto? que paso?


----------



## exouy (May 2, 2010)

buenas como estan?
Anes que nada, me saco el sombrero por todo lo que e visto en este post, realmente me siento insignificante.

Llegue a este post por el mismo interez que el creador, construir un amp de auriculares a valvulas que le haga justicia a un buen par de auriculares.


Por favor, no dejen que este post muera! si puedo ayudar en algo con gusto lo haria.

PD: en estos dias voy a buscar a ver si encuentro los tubos en alguna casa de electronica, en mi pais hay una que se llama decada 80 XD


----------



## antiworldx (May 2, 2010)

Ya hay un gran camino recorrido. Solo es cuestion que des alcance hasta donde esta progresado, y seguimos tratando de concretar algo.


----------



## ronces (May 6, 2010)

hola amigos, estoy terminando de armar un pequeño amplificador estereofonico de una valvula por canal, les comento que esta muy sencillo de armar y tiene una fidelidad muy buena y lo mejor de todo que puede ser utilizado con audifonos o con unos buenos parlantes dando una potencia de 1.5 watts.
la valvula que utilice es la 6bl8. 
les dejo unas fotos y un cordial saludo.


----------



## antiworldx (May 6, 2010)

Exactamente!!! Tu tienes la idea terminada! Felicidades. Ya esta una segunda opcion para los que consigan esa valvula... Y en tu caso ya agregaste la retro negativa para darle estabilidad al circuito. Un saludete!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 6, 2010)

bonito, yo ando persiguiendo un pre, y debido a eso estoy estudiando el asunto interesante el diseño algo desprolijo el alambrado.

yo no se bien de estas cosas pero no deberia llevar un capasitor de la rejilla pantalla del pentodo a tierra?


----------



## antiworldx (May 6, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> bonito, yo ando persiguiendo un pre, y debido a eso estoy estudiando el asunto interesante el diseño algo desprolijo el alambrado.
> 
> yo no se bien de estas cosas pero no deberia llevar un capasitor de la rejilla pantalla del pentodo a tierra?



Pues si, pero igualmente no afecta demasiado el rendimiento, debido a que las valvulas son de baja potencia. Si gustaras hacer ese circuito, solo basta que agreges un capacitor de 10uF.


----------



## ronces (May 7, 2010)

tnx  por sus comentarios pero no entendi del capacitor, me lo pueden explicar. Pero este es un proyecto de varios que voy a realizar.
este mismo aplificador se puede armar con estas valvulas, ecf80, 35dz8, 19ea8, 6ba8, 6az8, 6ax8, 6au8, 6cm8. hay muchas mas solo que hay que tener en cuenta la disposicion de las patas y voltage de filamentos, tengo otro amplificador seguidor de señales que tambien es a valvulas, en unos dias les pongo el diagrama y unas fotos de ehl. les mando un cordial saludo.


----------



## ehbressan (May 11, 2010)

Hola Dllclock, lei tu post un poco tarde, veo que estas avanzado con el ampli. Lei mas arriba que buscabas algo de mucha fidelidad sin gastarte una fortuna, creo que un ampli valvular para auriculares no solo es caro si no que no es lo mejor que puedas construir. Para poca señal y encima alta fidelidad no son recomendables las viejas valvulas, ni siquiera para amplis de potencia, donde sacarle mucha es carisimo y con mala performance, ademas del mantenimiento, correccion del Bias, cambio de valvulas (ni hablar si el diseño del circuito hace que debas machearlas, altos voltajes, etc.). Otra cosa es amplificar instrumentos, ahi no se necesita fidelidad, si no que como suenen le guste al musico (creador). Te recomiendo una vez terminado, te construyas un ampli en clase "A" a transistores (Headwize) o DoZ de ESP y los compares. Son mucho mas baratos y de mucha mas fidelidad. Aunque por otro lado es piola la experiencia de haber construido un valvular. Sds.


----------



## antiworldx (May 11, 2010)

Ese tema ya se ha hablado en otros topicos que en el buscador seguro encontraras.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 11, 2010)

me parece que discutir que es mejor, ma eficiente, mas util, etc.. no nos llevara a ningun lado, la cosa es hacer un amplificador valvular para auricularas, cada quien sabe por que lo va a hacer


----------



## antiworldx (May 11, 2010)

Gracias coyote, precisamente trataba de encausar la discusion a los post donde precisamente se debaten esos puntos. Es un tema de nunca acabar.


----------



## ehbressan (May 12, 2010)

dllclock dijo:


> Necesito un amplificador que pueda mover sin problemas auriculares con impedancia alta en el rango de 20-500 Ohms aprox. El uso sera pura y exclusivamente auriculares, busco el mejor sonido posible sin necesidad de hipotecar mi casa (aunque si podria hacerlo con la madre de mi novia ), el tamaño no me molesta, obvimente de preferencia no muy grande, estimo que del tamaño del wooaudio 6 por ejemplo. Saludos y gracias desde ya por tu tiempo



Disculpas si moleste a alguien, solo trate de responder, un poco tarde como lo señale, segun mi opinion. Obvio que cada uno construya lo que quiera, y mucha suerte con el valvular !!!!

PD: luego te recomiendo el clase "A" a transistores y luego de compararlos, me contas.....


----------



## antiworldx (May 12, 2010)

No hay problema, solo es para mantener el foco del tema. Y sobre comparar amplificadores, he querido hacer un buen estudio a fondo con matematicas y toda la ingenieria posible, pero falta capital como es costumbre. Salu2!


----------



## HADES (May 15, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Gracias coyote, precisamente trataba de encausar la discusion a los post donde precisamente se debaten esos puntos. Es un tema de nunca acabar.



jejeje aqui es cuando uno dice amigo padre marinnnn!!!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 21, 2010)

Al final, parece que DllClock se borró olímpicamente!! 

Yo esperaba algunos resultados más avanzados sobre esto, pero nada, solo esquemas y esquemas, y nada en concreto...

Bueno, a ver si se aparece por acá dentro de algún tiempo.

Saludos.

PS: De adelantado, felices fiestas para todos.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 21, 2010)

Así es, nos dejo colgados XD


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2010)

Por el foro habia otra persona que estaba realizando un ampli para auriculares valvular, que pregunto, alguñnas cosas sobre los tubos que podia utilizar y sobre los valores de algunos capacitores


----------



## 6enio (Ene 10, 2011)

Bueno disculpe mi ignorancia pero el transformador TX1 q*UE* colocan a la salida del ampli en los diseños anterioires es para acolpar de algun modo la impedancia de el amplificador a la de el auricular? otra cosa en lugar de la 6an8_p que equivalente de pentodo se podria utilizar?

y por ultimo espero no lo hayan dicho ya el pentodo q*UE* tarea determinada realiza?

Antiworldx eres un master jeje gracias por su apoyo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 10, 2011)

[OFF]


> Bueno disculpe mi ignorancia pero...



PS: Me gusta tu nick. "6"enio 

[/OFF]


----------



## pandacba (Ene 10, 2011)

6enio dijo:


> Bueno disculpe mi ignorancia pero el transformador TX1 q*UE* colocan a la salida del ampli en los diseños anterioires es para acolpar de algun modo la impedancia de el amplificador a la de el auricular? otra cosa en lugar de la 6an8_p que equivalente de pentodo se podria utilizar?
> 
> y por ultimo espero no lo hayan dicho ya el pentodo q*UE* tarea determinada realiza?
> 
> Antiworldx eres un master jeje gracias por su apoyo



Normalmente los equipos valvulares llevan un transformador en la salida, como lo hicieron en su momento los de estado solido, la impedancia de los tubos tipicos estan en el orden de entre 5 a 10K y trabajan con tensiones de entre 150 a 350V( y mucho más támbien) por lo que es obvio el transformador con salidas de 4 a 16 ohms.
Hay un tipo de circuitos con válvulas que no llevan tranformador de salida, y se los llama OTL(output tranformer less) y que son de mejor calidad, en el foro hay circuitos sobre los mismos, con triodos de potencia como el 6AS7 o 6C33

En cuanto a la 6AN8 que es doble triodo + pentodo, no hay un reemplazo directo, lo más parecido es la 6BM8 o ECL82 que es un triodo + un tetrodo

un triodo, un tetrodo un pentodo, un heptodo, son tubos que ampifican tensión, los hay para señal y por lo tanto baja potencia y de potencia.
Los triodos se utilizan en la amplificación de señal, y con ellos se construyen los pres 
Los tetrodos y ls pentodos se utilzan normalmente en amplifiación de potencia, tambien hay triodos d potencia como el 2A3 o como los mencionados 6AS7, 6C33 etc


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hay un tipo de circuitos con válvulas que no llevan tranformador de salida, y se los llama OTL(output tranformer less) y que son de mejor calidad, en el foro hay circuitos sobre los mismos, con triodos de potencia como el 6AS7 o 6C33.



Es opinión MUY personal del autor...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 11, 2011)

Eso lo decis vos, alguna vez escuchaste uno?, tuviste alguno en tus manos para analizar y someter a mediciones?

En mi caso particular si tuve todas y esas oportunidades, aparte si uno se da cuenta que una de las limitantes de un equipo valvular es el trafo de salida, al no tenerlo, eliminas esa limitante.

De echo en los comienzos del audio de estado solido, que fueron los transisotres de germanio, los equpos tenian dos transformadores, cuando eran push pull, driver y trafo de salida.... esa herecnia paso louego a los equipos de silicio hasta que poco a poco se hicieron trnasistores mejores y alguien hizo lo que hoy conocemos como salida cuasicomplementaria... de echo este sistema proviene de los tubos, ya que los equipos que tienen salida sin transformador, o utilizan una furnte doble o una simple con capacitor entre la unicon catodo anodo. Estos circuitos existen desde 1939  y equivalen a la salida emisor colector de una salida cuasicomplementaria que lleva capacitor en fuente simple o sin en el fuente doble...


De echo el amplificador diferncial que hoy vemos en los esquemas de cierta potencia, se realizo primeramente con triodos, es decir el amplificador diferencial fue inventado con los tubos.....

el no tener tranformador hace que la banda pasante sea más amplia(tal cual en los equipos de estado sólido sin tranformador)

Un ejemplo de ello muy simple y que todo el que lo ha escuchado se queda maravillado por la calidad de sonido el la salida sin transformador que Philips llevo a cabo en sus TV en base a 2 PCL82 y con un tranformador de alta Z, Cuando poniamos uno de esos juntos con otros más modernos a todos le llamaba la atención el sonido, que este aparato tenia.... y nos preguntaban por el....

El echo que por muchos no sea conocido no quiere decir que no existio, y que no sea bueno, de echo la RCA estubo tras este tipo de configurción, y equipos comerciales hubo y no pocos, en inglaterra sobre todo.

Por lo que invito a escucharlo a buscar información que la hay y mucha, encontraran buenos y malso diseños como todas las cosas, Ampliar el conocimiento es bueno probar escuchar, conocer.....

Si yo veo en un barrido de frecuencia que esta se mantiene plana por encima de los 30Khz y arranca en los 10Hz, eso es opinión mia? y lo comparo con otro y veo su banda pasante más reducida....

De la misma forma que ocurre probando equipos con trafo de salida y sin el  en los instrumentos vere la diferencia.... luego que me guste más uno que otro eso es otra cosa

Que tiene más ancho de banda, esta comprobado...... Incluso los japoneses que son muy afectos a probar ensayar y luego publicar en base a datos obtenidos para sacar una conclusión, alli hay muchos ejemplos e incluso equipos por ellos mejorados....

Yo puedo presentar pruebas que el ancho de banda es superior....

Echen un vistazo aqui y fijense lo que opina otra gente http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=11313


más información http://userpages.bright.net/~geary/misc/radiohandbook.html

más info http://ja1wby.art.coocan.jp/pc-amp/54-6082x4-otl-amp/00-8082wx4-otl-test-amp-v1.html

Esta en jaónes tomen la url abran google, coloquen en donde dice buscar luego traductor pueden hacerlo de dos maneras japones a español, o japones a inglés y luego inglés a español...

Les dejo el link de la pagina madre porque tiene muchos muy buenos proyectos con tubos y de estado sólido y creo que les puede interesar
http://ja1wby.art.coocan.jp/pc-amp/00-pc-amp.html

hay mucho pero mucho más, el que quiera buscar más me avisa y le paso algunos link más

Solo pido una cosa, no limiten a las personas dejen que cada uno luego saque su propia opinión, yo solo di causas técnicas de los porque y lo acompaño con documentación que lo refrende, no me interesa discutir solo trato que aquel que no sabe o no conoce lo haga y brindo las herramientas, luego cada uno puede o no formarse su propia opinión el que quiera encarar algo de este tipo les dire que esos tubos no estan caros para nada y se consigue
El par de tubos 6C33 esta a unos 31 dólares se los doy a modo de referncia hay circuitos con 6080,6082, 6AS7, etc. El que quiera algo más que pida


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Yo puedo presentar pruebas que el ancho de banda es superior....









...


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Solo pido una cosa, no limiten a las personas dejen que cada uno luego saque su propia opinión



Por eso... era TU opinión personal. Nunca incite o insinue debatirlo, ya que se ha hablado mucho de eso a su tiempo en su respectivo tema.


----------



## 6enio (Ene 12, 2011)

gracias panda cba se agradece mucho la informacion

disculpe amigo anti estoy por comprar los materiales necesarios para la construcion del amplificador pero tengo unas pequeñas dudas y espero ud me las pueda resolver 

primero q*UE* nada q*UE* sucede si al circuito que usted proporciono se le aplicaran solo 50v y no 110 como se menciono?

otra cosa ud cree que sea posible remplazar el pentodo 6an8 por un 6cl6 gc

de antemano gracias por sus aclaraciones y por compartir sus conocimientos con la comunidad



Tavo dijo:


> [OFF]
> 
> 
> PS: Me gusta tu nick. "6"enio
> ...



amigo tavo soy humilde al preguntar


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 12, 2011)

Bien... Si aplicas 50V al circuito, indudablemente tendras mucho menor potencia, pero si solo vas a accionar unos auriculares exclusivamente, quizá sea suficiente para que trabajen. La verdad nunca he trabajado las válvulas con voltajes inferiores de 150V. De hecho la mayoria de las curvas de despuesta de las valvulas pentodo, he visto que se estabiliza la corriente llegando a los 70V. 
Por otro lado, si usas la 6cl6, no hay ningun problema en cuestiones eléctricas, pero entonces tendras que comprar el triodo por separado. La 6AN8 tiene la particularidad que viene el triodo y el pentodo en una sola ampolla.

En este punto, quedan dos cuestiones que debes hacerte. 
Una, estas dispuesto a hacer la prueba con 50V?
Dos, ya tienes un triodo? Puedes sustituir el triodo del pre exitador, por otro pentodo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2011)

El tema como probar es factible hacerlo, pero mirando la hoja de ambos tubos para que trabajen bien en la zona lienal tiene que tener al menos 100V y asi y todo habria que recalcular la polarización, para auricular la potencia es bastante poca con unos cientos de mW son suficientes.

Solo a modo de ejemplo les pongo lo siguiente





Como ven utiliza triodos faciles de obtener y trabajo solo con 135V un sistema sencillo y de buena calidad
Por si alguien le interesa el resto esta aqui http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/showfile.php?file=ahammer2_prj.htm

Si buscan alli hay otros proyectos de auriculares que si mal no recuendo alguien aqui en el foro estaba realizando un proyecto de este site


----------



## 6enio (Ene 12, 2011)

Gracias Sr Anti y Sr Panda por su informacion realmente es interesante

He sugerido el 6lc6 por que tengo 2 ampollas de este tipo y unos cuantos triodos 12at7 y ecc83 entre material y espero poder utilizarlos

Por ahora realizare la prueba con 50 volts aver que es lo que sucede y que ruido es el que despliega el amplificador. De igualmanera si el amplificador se escuchara mal (lo mas probable) con los transformadores que tengo haria una conexion para poder alcanzar los 100v minimos de trabajo.


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 12, 2011)

que dispositivo piensas conectar al amplificador? Quizá puedas rectificar la linea directamente para tener 180V (en caso que tu red sea de 110-120 VAC), y te ahorras un transformador y solo dejas el transformador de salida.
Pero realiza la prueba.
Una pregunta, ya pensaste en que valores usaras de resistencias? Para cada valvula, y voltaje de operacion, las resistencias cambian.


----------



## 6enio (Ene 12, 2011)

ok planteare mi idea:

planeo hacer este circuito para conectarlo a un amplificador de mayor potencia pero a diferencia que este trabaja a transistores

con los datos que me proporciono el master Anti he diseñado un poco improvisado el sig circuito espero este correcto






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 12, 2011)

no veo la imagen....


----------



## 6enio (Ene 12, 2011)

Pero aun asi tengo un poco de dudas acerca de el voltaje de los capacitores y la potencia de trabajo de las resistencias

http://www.subirimagenes.com/fotos-12012011034-5786580.html]





[/URL]

una disculpa por la imagen jeje


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 12, 2011)

no te preocupes la cosa es que aparesca, ya se ve


----------



## 6enio (Ene 12, 2011)

sucede que soy nuevo en esto de los foros jeje lo siento pero muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 12, 2011)

se aprende de a poco, avise da la imagen para que lo supieras, no era reclamo


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 13, 2011)

Yo no soy partidario de alimentar parlantes con 35 mA directamente pasandome por el arco del triunfo toda la teoria del acoplamiento de impedancias... Por algo se inventaron los transformadores, no crees? Si no vas a usar transformador para acoplar algun tipo de parlante, entonces te recomiendo que busques el mensaje donde los tratan, y te deseo toda la suerte.


----------



## 6enio (Ene 13, 2011)

upsss olvide el transformador pero si lo estoy contemplando una disculpa de 110v a 6v con 500m no te enojes master Anti solo que se me olvido jjaja


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 13, 2011)

Revisa la ultima etapa de tu circuito. Aqui este diagrama que esta correcto como debe de ser. Lo postearon anteriormente. Solo habra que reconsiderar las resistencias para las corrientes de tus valvulas especificamente.

Ver el archivo adjunto 33150


----------



## ronces (Ene 13, 2011)

hola  me da gusto que les gusto el diagrama que publique ya hace un tiempo y lo republico ( antiworldx ) y solo les comento que este amplificador funciona muy bien y la fidelidad es muy buena, les mando un saludo a todos.


----------



## 6enio (Ene 14, 2011)

Gracias Señores que postean circuitos y que ademas nos ayudan con sus conocimientos de verdad se agradece me a servido de mucho gracias


----------



## dukex (Feb 15, 2011)

hola a todos, alguien lo puso a andar  ya??  podria mostrar algo de evidencia si son muy amables, no sé como un fragmento de audio o unas fotos.


Saludos


----------



## pentadactylon (Abr 27, 2011)

...Qué le pasaría al amigo dllclock? Todos íbamos bastante bien.... y zazzz


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 27, 2011)

Yo tengo uno funcionando, pero no tengo camara para mostrarlo. Con una valvulita doble de triodo y pentodo de esas de TV. Es una delgadita usada como amplificador de video para la reja de control. Funciona bastante bien y es pequeño, muy pequeño, solo los transformadores hacen un poco de bulto, pero cabe perfectamente en un bolso de mujer.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 27, 2011)

Anti,es diferene al que se ve en las fotos de tu perfil?


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 27, 2011)

Si, este esta improvisado con una pequeña caja de plastico, sin PCB, es alambrado por las pocas resistencias que lleva, que un pcb lo haria mas voluminoso. Solo tiene dos transformadores, uno de 10V para el filamento y el bias de las rejas, y otro para la salida de audio. Tendra a lo sumo 3W, pero suficiente para escucharlo por las noches con una bocina de 6"


----------



## pandacba (Abr 27, 2011)

Cuando puedas sube fotos asi, muchos ven que con un poco de ingenio se pueden hacer muchas cosas que parecen complicadas


----------



## pentadactylon (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola, muchachos, me pareció sumamente interesante este hilo, lo que me motivó para hacer el comentario anterior. Solo quería hacer una  pregunta: con este amplificador valvular (en mono) es posible conectar una guitarra electrica? Caso contrario qué modificaciones debería llevar?


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 27, 2011)

Una valvulita mas grande en la salida, y otro par de triodos para poder manejar un pre para las pastillas y otro para el overdrive.


----------



## pentadactylon (Abr 27, 2011)

Mmmmmm...  gracias antiw, pero entonces se me complica la cosa. Estoy armando un Valvecaster, aprendiendo sobre valvulas, pero estoy todavia crudo....


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 27, 2011)

Se requiere de matemáticas para armar tu diseño propio.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 27, 2011)

Aqui tenes un ejemplo de valvecaster, a los que lo armaron les gusto mucho


----------



## pentadactylon (Abr 27, 2011)

sí amigo Antiw, hay que estudiar, en eso estoy, tengo hechos varios amplis SS,todos entre 3W y 11W, 
un BSIAB, y otras cosillas por ahí.... pero me está llamando la atención las válvulas. Por eso me pareció importante este hilo, porqué hay información basica muy buena. Gracias Panda,a el valvecaster está armado y solo espera que le instale la valvula que me llegan pronto desde España...


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 27, 2011)

Realmente las válvulas son mas simples de lo que aparentan...


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jun 11, 2011)

ERAQUENO dijo:


> A falta de pan buenas son las tortas!! Si no tienes un transformador de audio cuando armes un ampli a valvulas de pocos watts, puedes usar un transformador de tensión, de esos chinos, 220 a 6 o 9 Volts. El lado de los 220 hacia la valvula y el otro lado a el parlante o auriculares. El sonido nos es malo en bajas frecuencias y se pone un poco, casi nada, sordo en las altas frecuencias. Se nota al ver la respuesta en un osciloscopio, pero el oido ni se entera. De acuerdo a la relación de transformación de tensión entre los 220 y 6 volts y la relación de transformacion de impedancias que es la raiz de la diferencia de estos estos terminos. Podemos usar esta clase de transformadores con muy pocas perdidas.
> Construí un Estereo con ECL86 y un par de transformadores de este tipo. A 10 Khz y plena salida con onda sinusoidal la distorción era menor que el <3% utilizando aproximadamente 12Db de realimentación negativa. Suerte y saludos.


Hola ERAQUENO...o a quienes gentilmente me respondan :
Esa interesante alternativa del "Trafo.Chino" que mencionas :220 a 6 o 9 Volts(...como remplazo a los onerosos Trafos.de salida Audio/Valvulares de baja potencia)...¿ es con su salida de Voltaje exclusivamente A.C. o unTrafo.(como el que mencionas) con su Secundario A.C. y su tipica salida -V.Out D.C.-,previamente rectificada?.-
Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

En el foro hay unos esquemas que no utilzan transformador en la salida, y un tranformador para unos pocos watios no son caros para nada


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 11, 2011)

Y dale con los ognis OTL... 

cambiando de tema.



Barry Lyndon dijo:


> Hola ERAQUENO...o a quienes gentilmente me respondan :
> Esa interesante alternativa del "Trafo.Chino" que mencionas :220 a 6 o 9 Volts(...como remplazo a los onerosos Trafos.de salida Audio/Valvulares de baja potencia)...¿ es con su salida de Voltaje exclusivamente A.C. o unTrafo.(como el que mencionas) con su Secundario A.C. y su tipica salida -V.Out D.C.-,previamente rectificada?.-
> Muchas Gracias.-



No, hablamos del puro transformador, sin las etapas de rectificado. XD los auriculares no trabajan con voltaje rectificado.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

Me refiero a un hilo que abrio un forista sobre unos amplis para auriculares que realizo y los monto y comento como le fue, y eso a tu pesar esta en el foro, 

Si tu te limitas a no entender o tu tienes alguna limitación(lo digo porque vos has dicho me niego a.....)
Es lamentable, ya que es algo que yo no invente, es algo que se vendio comercialmente, pero entiendo que no te quste, a mi también hay cosas que no me gustan, pero no le impido a otros que se interesan prueben o saquen sus propias conclusiones, porque si yo no creo en algo como te pasa a ti e intento impedir que otros crean les estoy coartando su libertad de conocer y sacar sus propias conclusiones


Ya que vos trajiste el tema, los amplificadores actuales son OTL, los primeros amplis de estado sólido tranian transformador de salida y driver 

Cuando se empezaron a salir los primeros amplificadores sin tranformador de salida, en sus caracteristicas figuraba tambien que eran OTL's, luego se abandono el llamarlos asi, pero hay publicaciones de la época, propaganda por ejemplo que asi figura, los primeros fueron cuasicomplementarios al igual que las válvulas primero fueron salidas push pull, con transformador y luego lo fueron sin transformador, con los semiconductores paso exactamente igual.

*Otro esquema para auriculares*

Aqui te dejo un ejemplo con un seguidor catódico que para auriculares es un seguidor catódico y no lleva transformador en la salida


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 11, 2011)

Simplemente no tienen razon de ser, se ha comprobado y que no quieras aceptar que los calculos digan que una valvula no esta para trabajar sin transformador, ya es otro asunto. 

La teoria me respalda.

Y tambien se ha visto que esos amplis maravilla de los que hablas, simplemente estan trabajando con bocinas de alta impedancia, no con 4 u 8 ohms.

Espera espera... creo que... "DEJA VU!!"

Simplemente hay que equilibrar impedancias, ya te he dado catedras de eso, pero nomas dices que no es cierto y pues, aqui cada quien es libre de creer lo que quiera.

En fin, en este hilo, se trabajan amplificadores con transformador, y asi seguirá.

P.D. a que buena pagina es esta... Cuando vi esto me mori de risa. 


P.D.2. A pero como eres mas necio que una burra terca... Veamos que dices cuando yo meta mis narices en tus diseños maravillas que copias de otros foros... Aqui yo estoy llevando el diseño desde un inicio.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ya que vos trajiste el tema, los amplificadores actuales son OTL, los primeros amplis de estado sólido tranian transformador de salida y driver


Si nos vamos a la cronología del foro:


pandacba dijo:


> En el foro hay unos esquemas que no utilzan transformador en la salida, y un tranformador para unos pocos watios no son caros para nada


Me parece que fue otro el que trajo los OTLs para aca...  


pandacba dijo:


> *Otro esquema para auriculares*
> 
> Aqui te dejo un ejemplo con un seguidor catódico que para auriculares es un seguidor catódico y no lleva transformador en la salida


280V en las orejas?  No lo creo, ademas de eso, no creo que sea estable con los audifonos convencionales de ahora con impedancias de 32Ω


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 11, 2011)

Imaginate estimado rata... eso no es para nada agradable. Además, las pobres valvulas estan trabajando con una sobrecarga tremenda. Para los valores de impedancia de la valvula, es como si trabajara en corto, si fueran transistores fet, simplemente tronarian como palomitas nomas de encender esa abominacion.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, supongamos el hecho de que las valvulas toleran abusos, pero ya eso raya en el sadismo...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 11, 2011)

Pues cuando no sabes leer las hojas de datos, y no te dan formacion academica adecuada, es comun que omitas estos detalles y realices diseños "incompletos" que terminan por trabajar sacrificando el rendimiento para el cual estan proyectados los componentes.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jun 11, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Y dale con los ognis OTL...
> 
> cambiando de tema.
> 
> ...


Antiworldx,Pandacba ,Muchas Gracias.-



Ratmayor dijo:


> Si nos vamos a la cronología del foro:
> 
> Me parece que fue otro el que trajo los OTLs para aca...
> 280V en las orejas?  No lo creo, ademas de eso, no creo que sea estable con los audifonos convencionales de ahora con impedancias de 32Ω


¿Por que dices: "280 Volts en las orejas"?...la salida esta tomada desde su Catodo y con su previo condensador de acoplamiento(c2)...
Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 12, 2011)

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> ....¿Por que dices: "280 Volts en las orejas"?...la salida esta tomada desde su Catodo y con su previo condensador de acoplamiento(c2)...
> Muchas Gracias.-




por fin alguien se avivo de esto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

segun leo ahi, 163V en catodo, pero desacoplados por C2.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 12, 2011)

pregunta, ese capacitor de desacoplo es ceramico?, de esos de disco?, de los que son dos plaquitas de metal separadas por un milimetro o menos de ceramica?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 12, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pregunta, ese capacitor de desacoplo es ceramico?, de esos de disco?, de los que son dos plaquitas de metal separadas por un milimetro o menos de ceramica?




por el valor de tension y capacidad calculo que deben ser al aceite o polipropileno metalizado...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 12, 2011)

Pero de que sirve si la transferencia de potencia es totalmente deficiente? A menos que consigas parlantes de 600 ohms


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 12, 2011)

los de aceite no tengo claro cuales son, los de polipropileno es una infima capita de polipropileno con vapor de aluminio enrollado varias veces? (creo que ya ven hacia donde voy)


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha si si, es un capacitor especial diseñado por los monjes basado en un diseño newtoniano sobre las cargas cuanticas, especiales para triplicar el ancho de banda, especialmente si tu tienes capacidad de escuchar frecuencias arriba de 22khz.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 13, 2011)

La tensión aproximada en el cátodo va a ser de unos 100 volts. Aún cuando fallara el condensador, debido a R6 y la resistencia propia del auricular, la tensión estaría en el orden de los 20 volts.
La potencia que están disipando ambos triodos es de aprox. 6 watts (el límite que indica la hoja de datos es de 8 watts conectados en paralelo).

Con esto quiero decir que en realidad no lo veo "peligroso" para nada y tampoco fuera de los límites. Como circuito no me gusta mucho, pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 13, 2011)

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> ¿Por que dices: "280 Volts en las orejas"?...la salida esta tomada desde su Catodo y con su previo condensador de acoplamiento(c2)...
> Muchas Gracias.-


El problema son las consideraciones que debe tener el capacitor, al trabajar con impedancias mas bajas que la que soporta la valvula, todos los "golpes" los esta llevando el capacitor que de hecho, como dice el compañero Hazard_1998 debe ser especial




Cerafine Capacitors (Info en ingles)​ 


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La potencia que están disipando ambos triodos es de aprox. 6 watts (el límite que indica la hoja de datos es de 8 watts conectados en paralelo).


Esos 6 ú 8 watts bajo que impedancia serían?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 13, 2011)

Esa disipación es constante aún sin carga. Y dado que la potencia que entrega son unos miniwatts, casi no hay variación.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

La impedancia de placa es una cosa y la impedancia de cátodo es otra, de echo  se los llama cathode followers, y hay versiones como la mostrada y push pull donde la impedancia del transformador es mucho más baja y a su vez mucho menos crítico.

El problema es que la mayoria se queda con el dato de la impedancia de placa pero ese es un error típico que cometen muchos, según como se coneccione variara la impedancia de carga del conjunto

De echo el mcquintosh trabaja con un trafo de muy baja impedancia comparado con los esquemas tradicionales, lo mismo pasa con el sistema apilado de dos tubos

La 6C33C por ejemplo tiene una resistencia de cátodo de 35 ohms, es un doble triodo que también se lo utiliza como reguladro de tensión, y en placa tiene una resistencia menor que 600ohms

Con lo cual supera  a todas las otras ya que para un pushpull, un trafo con primario de 1K P-P, en una configuración tipo mcquintosh tenria apenas 100 ohms
y en un sistema apilado, la impedancia puede ser tan baja como unos 8 a 35 ohms seún las topologias de uso.

Este no es el único triodo que tiene tan baja impedancia de placa y cátodo

con estas carácterisiticas quedan en el camino de los detractores de los tubos, ya que  si mcquintosh logro semejane calidad con la 6L6 que es inferior en calidad a una EL34 y queda lejos de una KT88

Al reducir drásticamente la impedancia de placa para un push pull tradicional, la inductancia es muy baja, y la capacidad también por lo que la distorción se cae al piso y la banda pasante extiende enormemente con una reproducción plana, 

Este tuvo fue descubierto por los japoneses a causa del piloto ruso que en los 70's se escapo en un mig25

Jaón fue el primer pais fuera del bloque que lo utilzo en audio al descubrir las increibles carácteristicas de este tubo. pero en rusia hacia rato que se conocia sus aplicaciones en audio, en todas las configuraciones conocidas, superando todo lo conocido


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 13, 2011)

Ahora que recuerdo, cierto que una vez tu dijiste que la ley de ohm por tu tierra no es la misma... no pues entonces asi si funciona.

Una cosa, es la impedancia de placa, y otra la resistancia de placa, y otra la resistencia de cátodo.
Lo conectes por placa, o por cátodo, la corriente no creo que se destruya o se crea en el paso por la valvula. Si la valvula trabaja 100mA, seran 100mA tanto en placa como en cátodo, pero eso es por donde yo vivo, pero alla dices que todo es diferente... y la ley de ohm degradada a hipótesis.


----------



## camaradaraider (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola buenas

Encontré en el foro (concretamente en este tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-valvular-auriculares-30542/index3.html) un amplificador valvular para auriculares de elektor y estoy pensando en armarlo y me he planteado la duda de si se podria utilizar la salida de 600 ohm para conectarlo a un amplificador (aun sin escoger).

Gracias por leer y perdon si la pregunta es estupida.

adjunto el archivo del amplificador


----------



## 0110110h (Nov 23, 2011)

Como pasa con cualquier preamplificador no tendrías problemas en conectarlo a una potencia siempre y cuando la impedancia de entrada de la misma no sea demasiado baja como para demandar mucha corriente de tu preamp. valvular y lo queme, pero si hablamos de las impedancias de entrada que se encuentran normalmente en la practica (de 1k a 20k) no vas a tener drama.
Ahora la cuestión seria, por que queres invertir tanto tiempo y dinero en armar un preamplificador valvular siendo que un preamplificador hecho con cualquier operacional que se te ocurra sonaría 10 veces mejor, seria 10 veces mas pequeño y también 10 veces mas barato, de ultima podrías armarte un clase A de pequeña señal que ya mas hi-fi que eso no existe. Te aconsejo leer este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/

Sobre todo la mentira numero 2 "Mentira sobre los Tubos de Vacío (Válvulas)"


----------



## camaradaraider (Nov 23, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta
en respuesta a tu pregunta, lo de tener un amplificador valvular es por simple capricho jejejeje
en caso de no montar el mencionado (valvular) me decantaria por este otro de fogonazo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-auriculares-23623/


----------



## 0110110h (Nov 24, 2011)

jaja yo pensaba eso también, por ahí solo se justifica un ampli valvular solo por gusto o quizás como un proyecto didáctico también. Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2011)

Alguna vez hay escuchado un equipo valvular? sobre todo un "Catodo Follower" o un OTL, o un Mc o un Mcintosh, porque deberias hacerlo antes de decir si es bueno o es malo solo guiandote por lo que otros dicen.

Una opinión con elaboración propia en base o solidos fundamentos y no solo por simpatia sirve.

De echo la mayoria que habla o se jacta de saber es incapaz de distinguir al oido en un amplificador clase AB disotorciones del 10% y mayores aún, y los equipos que te menciono la distoción que tienen es medible y no audible, ahora si quien escucho o recuerda el sonido de un viejo winco, o de un combinado marca cuchuflito, es lo mismo que hoy en dia habiendo tanta facilidad para hacer las cosas bien hay equipos de audio de marcas no conocidas que son un desastre.

Los que hablan sin conocer, no saben que en los 60'70' y 80's solo los equilpos de marca sonaban bien, el resto dejaba mucho que desear, y como todo si esta destinado a un mercado de poco poder adquisitivo, se hace lo más economico posible, antes con los transistores de germanio imperaban los amplificaodres clase B por todos lados, con su clásica distorción por cruce, y hay personas que hoy les hago escuchar esos amplificadores y no notan tal distorcion, y si no notan el efecto del cruce ni un 10% y más de THD, como pueden hablar de un equipo de tubos si jamas escucharon uno de alta calidad como los mencionados sobre todo los OTL y los Mcaintosh.

En estos momentos hay varias personas que tras escuchar en mi atelier un OTL que venia en los televisores Phlilips, y quedar sorpendidos, estan en la busqueda de tal aparato o al menos de sus parlantes.

Hay que escucharlos para darse cuenta de lo que digo. 

Y de echo no fanatizarse, yo tengo equipos tanto valvulares, como de estado sólido BJT y ahora estoy por armar uno basado en transistores V-Mos.

Y la verdad que cada uno tiene lo suyo, según que material este utilzando.

La combianación de vinilos y tubos tienen su encanto que solo lo pueden disfrutar quienes no solo conocen de música si no para quienes la música no son solo graves y desean recorrer todo el espectro sonoro, pero claro el oido tiene que llegar al menos a los 15lkhz, y si se tiene el privilegio de superar los 20Khz ni te cuento.

Ahora me pregunto como pueden halbar de calidad o que es mejor cuando se escuha todo el tiempo MP3 y enciam con unos graves que estan como minimo de de 3 a 5 veces por encima del programa original eso no es distorción?? es un desastre de sonido, mp3 que ya tienen lo suyo porque no es igual que el audio original más la disotrción agregada exprofeso por el oyente y dice eso es calidad!!! tales personas no pueden opinar nada de audio, ya que si mi fuente de audio es excelente y mis equipos también lo son, no necestio ni corrección tonal ni ecualizadores, la reproducción debe ser plana, cualquier modificación es distorción.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 24, 2011)

no confundamos soma y materia, una cosa es saber escuchar musica, otra saber musica y otra muy pero muy diferente saber sobre el sonido y su comportamiento


de lo poco que he haprendido fehacientemente sobre el sonido es que la magia que produce la musica no radica en los electrones sino en el aire mismo



(ojo que no estoy cuestionando los conocimientos de nadie...)


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 24, 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo estimado coyote, solo que ya me da flojera discutir temas donde se ha visto que un texto de precandidato es mas convincente que la ingenieria.


----------

